# Blood Worms vs Brine Shrimp



## Goldiluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I have a young _Black Ghost Knife Fis_h and a young _Senegal Binchir_ whom I feed Frozen Blood Worms too. They are happy little guys whom absolutely adore the Blood Worms. I've even got them hand feeding!

However, I must have done something wrong in a past life because I have developed a very uncool allergy to Blood Worms. So unfair.

So! Due to the fact I don't feel like dying everytime I feed my little lovelies, I did some research and was considering switching to *Frozen Brine Shrimp*.

My question is: Are Brine Shrimp as nutritional as the Blood Worms? Or is there a better option? Both of these guys are slow growers so I want to give them something that will match what the Blood Worms have to offer.

Thanks a bunch! I super appreciate it!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Adult brine shrimp aren't as nutritous as the baby version.

I too have an stupid allergy to Bloodworms, but I still use them. Thing is... I also have a stupid allergy to brine shrimp too!! I think... well I get some of the same symptoms that I get when I touch bloodworms, but they are a little bit milder.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure which one may have the most nutrition. I hand feed my black ghost knife a varied diet consisting of fresh market shrimp, bloodworms, squid, Octopi, mussels, Tilapia and other whitefish. These are just a few things you could try to feed your ghost knife, and your Bicher's, so they can get a somewhat varied diet. 

Welcome to TPT!:icon_mrgr


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

yes and my fish love brine shrimp


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

don't touch the bloodworms?
tweezer could work. Feed a variety of diets frozen critters, live critters, flakes, pellets.


----------



## Goldiluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! They were a big help!

I wish I could get away without touching them  Even if I'm around them and use tweezers or gloves, my chest gets tight and its hard to breathe. Not fun!

This helps though, so thanks again!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Goldiluxe said:


> Thanks for the replies! They were a big help!
> 
> I wish I could get away without touching them  Even if I'm around them and use tweezers or gloves, my chest gets tight and its hard to breathe. Not fun!
> 
> This helps though, so thanks again!


A mask? You're worst than me, so far my allergy is only touch reaction, but if I happen to inhale FD bloodworm dust then omg...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Try mysis shrimp. They're much more nutritious than brine.

I'd feed all of the above. Variety is good.

If I were that allergic to bloodworms I'd stay away from them.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I can vouch for the mysis shrimp and Bichers. Mine would not touch Brine Shrimp, but he loved Mysis Shrimp. He would also eat Krill.


----------

